# Frango à Passarinho



## iskenderuna (Feb 7, 2005)

Hallo viewers. I am trying to find an "authentic/traditional" recipe for a marinade for the Brazilian dish "Frango à Passarinho" (marinated deepfried chicken wings). In addition should someone have an alternative marinade suggestion, (variations on a theme...) please feel free to share your ideas and experiences.
Thanks in a advance
Isk


----------



## jwai (Feb 28, 2006)

I too am looking for a recipe for Frango a passarinho. I had the dish at a restaurant in New York and it was the best chicken I have ever tasted. I have looked everywhere and can't find a recipe. Incidentally, the version I had was with chicken breasts, not wings.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I Googled it, but unless you're literate in Portuguese, I couldn't find a recipe. I'd be interested to see it if you do find it!

I'd check the library for cookbooks; it's worth a try. Good luck!


----------

